# Lighting Specialization



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

maverick323 said:


> How far it terms of certifications can you get with lighting?
> 
> In the IBEW you can turn out then get a cert in advance lighting to become a certified installer, you can than do another course through CALCTP to be an Acceptance Test Technician.
> 
> Are there other things that would help career advancement?


The IES is the authority.


----------



## maverick323 (Sep 2, 2016)

99cents said:


> The IES is the authority.


Are you saying they have a certification?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

maverick323 said:


> Are you saying they have a certification?


Yes. www.ies.org


----------



## maverick323 (Sep 2, 2016)

99cents said:


> Yes. www.ies.org


From what I have seen there are just online courses/webinars that quiz you and provide a printable certificate. Not really official.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I’m always suspicious of international orgs that can’t even make a web page that loads properly across browsers.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

look up NALMCO. They are the organization that you need to link up with. They have certifications, trade shows, continued education, meet & greets. They are also the gateway to small, medium and large lighting maintenance and retrofit contracts. 

If you REALLY want to get into lighting though, get your state electrical contractors license and start hitting up small time lighting companies. Many times they do not have an electrical license (very common for this industry) and they will need someone from time to time to allow them to bid on certain jobs. Also, lighting companies are often looking for subs to be available in certain area and this can lead to masssive amounts of work.


----------

